
Show HN: Miniserve – For when you need to serve files over HTTP in a hurry - Svenstaro
https://github.com/svenstaro/miniserve
======
Svenstaro
Hey HN, I made a small tool whose sole purpose it is to very quickly serve
some files via HTTP when that is all you need. I know there are similar tools
like that. For instance, darkhttpd which is kind of hard to grab on Windows in
a hurry or `python -m http.server` but then you Python installed.

So I made a small tool in Rust with actix-web which you can just quickly grab
the binary of and run it and then have a simple but very fast local web server
serving some files with correct MIME types.

I personally needed this in a corporate environment to share some files in an
otherwise Windows-based network that normally had people share files via some
ungodly IBM/MS tools.

Hopefully somebody finds this helpful.

